# Adrenals and Hypothyroid



## beachy29 (Jul 17, 2011)

I just posted this in another section but thought there may be some people on here who are familiar with adrenal problems. Please forgive me for duplicating.

I was diagnosed with Hashi's in 2008 with a TSH of 10.955, Borderling T4, and Thyroid antibodies of 1, 800. I have been taking Armour (90 mg) for 1 month and have been feeling worse than when on Levothyroxine. For the first week, I felt great. I could think clearly, had lots of energy, and just felt awake. After that, I seemed to have crashed and feel incredible brain fog, changes in vision (takes a second for things to focus), difficulty concentrating and comprehending (I have to read things several times), dizzy spells, and I have been extremely fatigued. My labs seem to be a bit strange and my Doctor doesn't understand why. He is ready to switch me back to Levo and I have to say, I am beginning to agree with him. Before I make the switch back, I wanted to get input from others. Am I feeling poorly because I need a higher dose? Based on labs, could it be that Armour just isn't right for me? Here are my labs and a bit of background:

Labs on Armour:
TSH: 1.040 (.465-4.680)
Free T4: .43 (.79-2.35)

7/11 
My labs just prior to starting Armour (on 75mcg Levothyroxine):
Free T3: 3.30 (2.77-5.27)
Free T4: .98 (.79-2.35)
TSH: 1.080 (.465-4.68
My Doctor was satisfied with these results but agreed to try me on Armour due to my complaints of continuing symptoms.

5/11 
Labs prior to that (on 88mcg Levothyroxine):
T4: 1.65 (.82-1.77)
T3: 3.6 (2-4.4)
TSH: .052 (.450-4.5)
This is when my dose was reuced to 75 mcg of Levothyroxine.

I should also note that I became pregnant in 5/11 and miscarried in 6/11. At the time of miscarriage my labs were:
T4: 1.30 (.82-1.77)
TSH: .341 (.450-4.5)

I'm not indicating that the miscarriage was due to thyroid, but before trying again, I want to make sure I am feeling well.

I also had a 24 hour adrenal test done in 7/11. The results are:
8am: 25 Elevated (13-24)
noon: 9 Normal (5-10)
5pm: 9 Elevated (3-8)
Midnight: 9 Elevated (1-4)
Cortisol Load: 52 (23-42)
DHEA: 5 Normal (3-10)
Total Salivary SIgA: 10 Depressed (25-60)

My Doctor has put me on Adaptocrine and topical medication called AdrenaCalm in hopes of calming down my adrenals.

So.. with all of that, I have been feeling lousy and have been missing work or not functioning well at work. Based on my labs, can anyone suggest any medication changes for my thyroid? Could my adrenals be playing a big part in my thyroid function?

It seems that Levothyroxine should be making me feel better. When my TSH is suppressed, my T4 and T3 are more in optimal range. But then doctors see the suppressed TSH and lower the dose. I also don't want to have another miscarriage due to going hyper. Is there a way (supplements, etc) to have a normal TSH and optimal T4/T3?


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Beachy-

Have you been able to figure this out? Just saw your post now.

I am very new to all of this so am really not the best person to comment. But my doctor definitely thinks there is an adrenal/thyroid connection. She is testing my adrenals since starting me on Armour. I've had a lot of ups and down on Armour as well - the great days are the best I've ever had, and the worst days are the worst I've ever had. However, I've found that one of the biggest reasons for this is my increased metabolism and need to eat more often. I used to eat when it was TIME to eat, but I wasn't very hungry. Now I am hungry every 3 hours or so. If I don't eat small meals throughout the day I have the symptoms you described, plus HORRENDOUS mood swings (crying, irritability, etc.). Have you tried doing diet interventions like eating more frequently? I was really thinking my Amour wasn't working until I really watched my habits around the clock. Since then things have been more stable, and hopefully will continue to be more stable as doses and adrenal stuff get worked out.

I believe, on Armour, that TSH will be suppressed (so it will appear much lower than when on levo). But someone else with more experience can comment on that. But I wouldn't be worried that your TSH is "low". I think a lot of people on Armour seem to feel their best around 1 or lower. I think you may be under medicated.

Why did your doctor take you off of 88mcg? Your TSH at the time would be considered high by many doctors.

I would seriously consider watching what you eat and when, and how you feel, before deciding to switch back. This really has been a huge change for me and has really improved the Armour functioning. I even have to make sure I eat something right before bed, otherwise I will wake up hungry and moody in the AM or even around 3am.

Please keep us updated!!


----------

